# Got the new BC Edition Hoyt Alphamax 32!!!!



## whitetaco02

Well, I had to get a new bow.  There was nothing wrong with my Darton, it was just time for an upgrade.  I haven't done anything to it yet but here are a few pictures for you all to look at.  

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as far as accessories go.  

I was thinking of going with all black accessories since I have the black limbs, but not sure yet???


----------



## NDLucas

Sweet.......


----------



## hicktownboy

Now that looks sweet!  Im jealous!


----------



## DRB1313

hicktownboy said:


> Now that looks sweet!  Im jealous!



I'll sign up for that club.
Man! That's one good looking bow. CONGRATS!


----------



## rjcruiser

whitetaco02 said:


> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as far as accessories go.



Bowturbow


----------



## Arrow3

dang...I can't wait to get mine...


----------



## whitetaco02

rjcruiser said:


> Bowturbow



Nah!


----------



## whitetaco02

Arrow3 said:


> dang...I can't wait to get mine...



I just have to save up to get accessories now!


----------



## Jim Thompson

looks GREAT taco!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on a rocking bow.  Thx for the good photo close ups.


----------



## celticfisherman

Man that looks cool... I really like the logo's on it.


----------



## Deer Slayer1

That's a great looking bow. Makes me wanna go out and upgrade my HOYT


----------



## Browtine

Purdy... 

I sooooo want to shoot an AM... I am thinking about getting a Captain as a second lower poundage bow, but would really like to shoot the AM before I buy. The AM is the only bow I'd possibly be interested in that I haven't shot yet.


----------



## whitetaco02

I hope to have it setup soon!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

That is a sweet looking bow!!!


----------



## rjcruiser

whitetaco02 said:


> I hope to have it setup soon!



That has got to be torture to have a new bow like that just sitting there waiting to be shot.  I don't think I could have the patience.


----------



## whitetaco02

rjcruiser said:


> That has got to be torture to have a new bow like that just sitting there waiting to be shot.  I don't think I could have the patience.



Words cannot express how bad I want to shoot it right now!


----------



## hoyt84

Dang thats a sweet bow!!! I have the Katera but I wish I didnt see those pics. Makes me want to upgrade again this year. Keep us updated on how you like it. Good luck!


----------



## donnym

*cool*

how long did it take to get your bc thanks


----------



## whitetaco02

About a 15 minute drive.  He had three there.


----------



## string music

Sweeeeeeeeet!  I sure am enjoying my alphamax too!


----------



## whitetaco02

That looks great!  What stabilizer is that and what rest did you go with?


----------



## toolmkr20

Couple of nice looking bows.


----------



## string music

whitetaco02 said:


> That looks great!  What stabilizer is that and what rest did you go with?



The stabilizer is a 2" sims enhancer with the new x-coil 4 1/2 inch...The rest is the trophy ridge dropzone, been shooting it for past couple of years.


----------



## rbyers88

for accessorries that's a hard one let me borrow it me deer season this year and i will tell you what i think she needs afterwards


----------



## DaddyPaul

Unless something BAD happens I plan to go pick up an Alpha Max 35tomorrow!


----------



## whitetaco02

Curious, why the 35 over the 32?


----------



## DaddyPaul

whitetaco02 said:


> Curious, why the 35 over the 32?



I don't like the string angle on the really short ATA bows.  With a draw length a fuzz over 29 inches it forces me to lean my head forward to get my nose on the string at full draw.  With the 35 I will still likely need to tip my head but not as bad as with the 32.

I think the 35" length is PERFECT for me as a "do it all" bow.  Plenty short enough to shoot out of any blind or stand I own and long enough to shoot some 3D and field with.............maybe even spots occasionally.   

Make sense?


----------



## whitetaco02

Definitely makes sense...

I was afraid I made a bad choice getting the 32 is the reason I asked and I knew you were going to say exactly what you said.

My draw length is 27.5 so I hope I made the right choice.

What do you think?


----------



## DaddyPaul

whitetaco02 said:


> Definitely makes sense...
> 
> I was afraid I made a bad choice getting the 32 is the reason I asked and I knew you were going to say exactly what you said.
> 
> My draw length is 27.5 so I hope I made the right choice.
> 
> What do you think?



I think you'll be fine at that length.  I have shot a 33" bow at 29 3/8's DL in the past and shot it quite well if I may say so.  I just find it a bit more comfortable with a longer ATA.

If I didn't want mine so badly I'd order the all black one but I can't stand to wait for a new bow!


----------



## whitetaco02

I hear ya!  Let me know what you think of it.

I am driving down saturday to shoot a few more.  I may bring the 32 to see if they have a 35.  Never know...


----------



## kcausey

Good lookin' bow Frank....i know you have been wanting to make that move for a while....curious, where'd you get it at?

Looks like it needs a black Trophy Taker FC, Black Spot Hogg or Flashpoint, black octane stab?


----------



## reylamb

If your draw is 28.5 or less the string angle will not be bad on the AM32.  If it is 29 or over you need to go with the AM35 due to the string angle...............at least those are my generalized recommendations.

My only gripe on the BC, and the target bows for that matter, is that the strings are a hideous color.........other than that I love the lineup Hoyt has this year.


----------



## gottabowhunt

Browtine said:


> Purdy...
> 
> I sooooo want to shoot an AM... I am thinking about getting a Captain as a second lower poundage bow, but would really like to shoot the AM before I buy. The AM is the only bow I'd possibly be interested in that I haven't shot yet.


       You do that I see that Reezen in the classifieds soon!   Alphamax's just are awesome!   Purdy bow jealous aswell!


----------



## whitetaco02

reylamb said:


> If your draw is 28.5 or less the string angle will not be bad on the AM32.  If it is 29 or over you need to go with the AM35 due to the string angle...............at least those are my generalized recommendations.
> 
> My only gripe on the BC, and the target bows for that matter, is that the strings are a hideous color.........other than that I love the lineup Hoyt has this year.



That makes me feel better. I am going to change out the string before deer season.  Thanks!!


----------



## rjcruiser

C'mon taco...you got this bow on Monday...it's the weekend and you're still not shooting it?


----------



## whitetaco02

Strapped on funds right now and refuse to use credit card.  I need to sell my old bow so I can hook this one up.

If not, it is a sight one month, rest another, etc... 

I should have it ready soon!


----------



## reylamb

whitetaco02 said:


> That makes me feel better. I am going to change out the string before deer season.  Thanks!!



The BC string colors actually look better than those awful whitish/greengreyish things they put on the target bows, that is for sure.  I actually had to shoot Vegas with those attrocious colors  Of course the new threads are almost done, and the bow looks soooooooooo much better


----------



## wbwright

That's going to be a nice setup for sure. I personally prefer the shorter ATA bows. 

I'm going to check out the Admiral and the AM32 tomorrow and hopefully get a chance to shoot both of them back to back with my General.


----------



## BigKelly

*Got My Alphamax 32 Today!!*

I got my Alphamax set up today!  The hit on the target at 30 yards is loader than the bow is at the release.  I love the way it shoots.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Apparently nobody in the lower 48 has an Alpha Max 35, #2, 60 pound limbs in stock?

I called every dealer on Hoyt's site that is within 120 miles of my house yesterday and struck out.  Looks like I'll either have to get a 70 pounder or order a 60 pounder.


----------



## whitetaco02

There are people on AT that are talking about cancelling their orders because they are tired of waiting.


----------



## wbwright

DaddyPaul said:


> Apparently nobody in the lower 48 has an Alpha Max 35, #2, 60 pound limbs in stock?
> 
> I called every dealer on Hoyt's site that is within 120 miles of my house yesterday and struck out.  Looks like I'll either have to get a 70 pounder or order a 60 pounder.



OK...I just got home with my new AlphaMax 32! It's a shooter so i had to bring it home. It's fast too 

My dealer acutally told me that he could have sold a couple of 35's this week but he never figured that anyone would prefer it over the 32 so he hadn't ordered any.

For the record, the Admiral shot just as good only not quite as fast but i decided if i was getting a new bow i'd go completely different...i've already got a General.


----------



## DaddyPaul

wbwright said:


> OK...I just got home with my new AlphaMax 32! It's a shooter so i had to bring it home. It's fast too
> 
> My dealer acutally told me that he could have sold a couple of 35's this week but he never figured that anyone would prefer it over the 32 so he hadn't ordered any.
> 
> For the record, the Admiral shot just as good only not quite as fast but i decided if i was getting a new bow i'd go completely different...i've already got a General.



I've found plenty of AM 35's, they just all are 70 pounders.  I really wanted a 60 pounder but I am thinking hard about just getting a big boy bow and backing it down for 3-D as it will be way over 280 at my DL.

I did find two exactly like I want but they are 3.5 hours south of my house in Melbourne, Florida.  If I knew someone down there I'd bribe them into buying it for me and shipping it to my house.  The dealers can't do that!


----------



## wbwright

My wife is headed down to the Ft. Lauderdale.....but that won't be until March.


----------



## Browtine

DaddyPaul said:


> Apparently nobody in the lower 48 has an Alpha Max 35, #2, 60 pound limbs in stock?
> 
> I called every dealer on Hoyt's site that is within 120 miles of my house yesterday and struck out.  Looks like I'll either have to get a 70 pounder or order a 60 pounder.



I could be wrong, but I think we have a 60# AM35 at the shop with black brace and camo limbs. I am just learning the Hoyt line though, so I have to ask... what is the "#2" for in your description above?


----------



## whitetaco02

Browtine said:


> I could be wrong, but I think we have a 60# AM35 at the shop with black brace and camo limbs. I am just learning the Hoyt line though, so I have to ask... what is the "#2" for in your description above?



The #2 is the #cam he needs to have.  I think you can get a #2 or a #3.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Browtine said:


> I could be wrong, but I think we have a 60# AM35 at the shop with black brace and camo limbs. I am just learning the Hoyt line though, so I have to ask... what is the "#2" for in your description above?





whitetaco02 said:


> The #2 is the #cam he needs to have.  I think you can get a #2 or a #3.



I can get 29"s out of either cam but I spoke with an engineer at Hoyt and he said the #2 cam will be quite a bit quicker due to the orientation of the cam.

29"s is the longest the #2 cam will go, while the #3 starts at 29 and goes to 31.  Naturally I want the snappier of the two cams and I can twist up the cables a fuzz to get me to 29 3/8's or so.


----------



## Browtine

DaddyPaul said:


> I can get 29"s out of either cam but I spoke with an engineer at Hoyt and he said the #2 cam will be quite a bit quicker due to the orientation of the cam.
> 
> 29"s is the longest the #2 cam will go, while the #3 starts at 29 and goes to 31.  Naturally I want the snappier of the two cams and I can twist up the cables a fuzz to get me to 29 3/8's or so.



I remember something about cam numbers now that ya'll told me, but it didn't register when I read it in your first post. From what we were told, the difference is somewhere around 15fps with an IBO weight range arrow. Is that about right from what you've heard?


----------



## wbwright

The cams on my bow are 3B and 28" DL?

I shot it through the chrono at the shop @ 306 with a 380gr arrow.


----------



## DaddyPaul

wbwright said:


> The cams on my bow are 3B and 28" DL?
> 
> I shot it through the chrono at the shop @ 306 with a 380gr arrow.



AM 32 and 35 cam designations are different.  Links to tune charts below..........    

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/AlphaMax32_2009.pdf

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/AlphaMax35_2009.pdf


----------



## wbwright

DaddyPaul said:


> AM 32 and 35 cam designations are different.  Links to tune charts below..........
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/AlphaMax32_2009.pdf
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/AlphaMax35_2009.pdf



Thanks...i was about to look for those. And seriously, my wife said she would pick a bow up for you and meet you somewhere on the way back home. She's travelling right up I-95 and back sometime around March 14th if you can't get what you want by then.


----------



## DaddyPaul

wbwright said:


> Thanks...i was about to look for those. And seriously, my wife said she would pick a bow up for you and meet you somewhere on the way back home. She's travelling right up I-95 and back sometime around March 14th if you can't get what you want by then.



I appreciate the offer and may end up taking you/her up on it in the end if I don't go crazy in the meantime.


----------



## Booner Killa

I might just be heading to the dark side with a HOYT this deer season. I've been a mathewsman for the last three yrs but I got a feeling the AM 32 will be in my hands come Sep. We'll have to see though.


----------



## whitetaco02

Mine is not set up yet but I did shoot one the other day and it was AWESOME!


----------



## whitetaco02

Got a few things on order so hopefully I will be slinging arrows soon!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Still waiting on my AM35.................................................


----------



## bowtie

loving my 32...just got finish dressing it out....all black is sweet


----------



## bowtie

your limbs on upside down.....isn't the writing on the limbs suppose to be on the outside like all the other 32's


----------



## whitetaco02

bowtie said:


> your limbs on upside down.....isn't the writing on the limbs suppose to be on the outside like all the other 32's



Mine is the Bone Collector Edition.  I have writing on the top and bottom.


----------



## Mossy

I just went and shot the AM 32 today and it is sweet! I'll def be gettin one if I can ever get the money!


----------



## whitetaco02

My accessories should be in next Friday!  They are backordered!


----------



## whitetaco02

FYI:
Chucks Bait and Tackle in Warner Robins has the Bone Collector AM32 in a 28" DL,60-70 lb limbs in stock as of yesterday.  Should be getting 5 more in anyday now!


----------



## whitetaco02

I just got my rest (QAD Ultra Rest HD) put on and we shot it through the chronograph. 

Pulling 67 lbs, 28" draw at 305 fps!  Not too bad!!

Wish my other stuff would come in!


----------



## DAWGGONEGOOD

taco i just bought the same bow MAN it is sooooo sweet and super fast traded a matthews 08 drenalin for it and have no regrets as of yet this is one bad bow no doubt


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Nice bows. What is the $$$ damage to the wallet on these?

I figure I'll have to keep my Hoyt Laser Tech a bit longer but I am jealous


----------

